# Live Stream Website Using OBS



## newresim (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello guyz,

I wanna make website which is developed by MVC ,C# and asp.net.Can anyone help me which steps do i have to follow,and is there possible streaming video with obs to my mvc website ?

Regards.


----------



## Xphome (Feb 21, 2017)

"Setting up your own nginx RTMP server (Linux-based guide) - http://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.12891/ | Pre-built nginx Windows binaries - https://github.com/illuspas/nginx-rtmp-win32"

Then you need a player on your site.


----------



## newresim (Feb 21, 2017)

Xphome said:


> "Setting up your own nginx RTMP server (Linux-based guide) - http://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.12891/ | Pre-built nginx Windows binaries - https://github.com/illuspas/nginx-rtmp-win32"
> 
> Then you need a player on your site.



Thank you,sir.I will check out.


----------

